# Disolución patrón / disolución estandar (chemical)



## Mafalda española

Hola a todos,

How do I say "disolución patrón"?, Is "patron solution"?. 

And which is the different between "disolución patrón" and "disolución estandar" (standard solution)?. I´ll go mad with this.

Thanks.

Please correct me!


----------



## rodelu2

"Standard Solution", o "Standard Volumetric Solution" si está destinada a emplearse en análisis volumétrico. En los dos casos se conoce exactamente el contenido del compuesto químico por unidad de volumen.


----------



## Mafalda española

¿Quieres decir que la disolución patrón es igual a la disolución estándar?, es que tengo un texto que las diferencia pero no sé en qué se diferencian. Pero sobre todo lo que quiero saber es cómo se traduce "*disolución patrón*" al inglés (que no disolución estándar).

Gracias!


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. No sé, pero yo creo que son exactamente iguales. Para mí ambas son "standard solution".
Quizá podrías poner un poco de texto donde aparezcan los dos términos.
Saludos.


----------



## rodelu2

Según el DRAE, patrón y estándar son la misma cosa, y las soluciones de laboratorio existen desde muchos años antes que existiera la palabra "estándar". Culpemos al inglés que todo lo invade.


----------



## Ilialluna

Y menos mal que por lo menos le han puesto la "e" y el acento y le han quitado la "d" a estándar...


----------



## Mafalda española

Gracias a ambos por la contestación, aunque aún me quedan dudas.

En la DRAE también dice que estándar significa también referencia pero, por ejemplo en la Farmacopea Europea diferencia entre "Standard solution" y "Reference solution".

Os ecribo el texto en español que tengo que traducir por si alguién sabe si son diferentes o definitivamente es lo mismo pero me quieren volver "loca".

"Solución estándar Cafeína B-120%:
En un matraz aforado de 50 ml depositar 300.0 mg de Cafeína estándar, añadir unos 40 ml de fase móvil y disolver, sonicando brevemente si es necesario. Enrasar con el mismo disolvente y homogeneizar. Usar ésta solución para preparar el patrón como se indica en el método".

Disolución patrón 120
En un matraz aforado de 50 ml, depositar 315.0 mg de Paracetamol estándar, 25.0 mg de Ácido Ascórbico estándar, 4.50 ml de la disolución A, 4.50 ml de la disolución B y diluir con 50 ml de fase móvil, sonicando brevemente si es necesario, con cuidado de no calentar la disolución. Añadir unos 300 ml de agua destilada y agitar hasta disolución total, completar con agua destilada, homogeneizar y filtrar a través de un filtro de 0.45 µm."
 
 
Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Ilialluna

Pues yo lo sigo viendo igual.


----------



## rodelu2

Las farmacopeas son por definición textos de referencia, son la última palabra y como tales DEBEN definir los términos que emplean. Buscá esas definiciones de standard y reference solutions en un ejemplar de la Farmacopea Europea.


----------



## Mafalda española

Sí, en la Farmacopea Europea fue donde miré primero, pero no encontré nada parecido a disolución patrón, pero si distinguían entre disolución de referencia y solución estándar. Os voy a hacer caso y voy a tratar disolución estándar y patrón como una misma cosa, porque no veo que hagan la distinción entre las dos por ningún sitio.

Ilialluna, rodelu2 ¡muchas gracias!


----------

